# ET200 o.ä. mit Analog Input gesucht



## diabolo150973 (24 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal wieder Eure Hilfe...

Ich habe hier einen alten CP 342-5, der (glaube ich) nur DPV-0-Slaves verarbeiten kann. Jetzt meine Frage/Bitte:

Ich benötige eine ET oder ähnliches mit analogen Eingängen. Bei der Bucht ist einer drin, der für so ein Teil 200 Euro haben will. Das finde ich etwas frech...

Gibt es eventuell "günstigere" Anbieter? Oder hat jemand noch was im Keller liegen?


Danke im Voraus!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## thomass5 (24 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
was für analoge Werte möchtest du verarbeiten(U,I,...)? Hab noch für die ET200s welche für Thermoelemente. Könnten glaube ich 3 Module mit je 2 Eingängen sein.
Thomas


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine "blind" gewordenen Heizöltanks "auf Füllstand" abfragen, weil das abklopfen und schätzen nicht sehr zuverlässig ist.

Als "Geber" hatte ich an so etwas gedacht:

http://www.tecson.de/ptsd-lx2.htm

Da ich selber bisher noch nie mit Analogwerten gearbeitet habe, ist es mir im Moment egal (ob nun U oder I). Das Teil ist noch nicht bestellt. Wenn es vom Parametrieraufwand kein Unterschied ist, dann würde ich das nehmen, welches übrig ist.

Was hast Du denn für Preisvorstellungen?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## thomass5 (24 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
die Teile in dem Link sind ja direkt mit Anzeige-und bestimt nicht günstig.
Die Thermoelementteile die ich habe sind für dein Vorhaben leider nicht geeignet.
das "einfachste" für dieSchnelle wäre ein durchsichtiger Schlauch, in welchem du den Füllstand siehst
Thomas


----------



## crash (24 Januar 2009)

wie wäre es mit einem Beckhoff-Buskoppler
und einer analogen Eingangsklemme?


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 Januar 2009)

crash schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem Beckhoff-Buskoppler
> und einer analogen Eingangsklemme?




Wenn Du mir verrätst, was das ist und wie man damit umgeht...

Gruß, 

dia


----------



## crash (24 Januar 2009)

der buskoppler wird am profibus angeschlossen
und an den buskoppler steckst du die busklemmen die du brauchst
also DI/DO/AI/AO wie du willst 
busklemmen gibt es in vielen varianten.
ist schon ein tolles system und sowas gibt es auch von wago.


----------

